# how to reset a canon pixma P200



## EUR (Sep 29, 2015)

good day,

can somebody please help me to reset my canon pixma P200...

the printer says i already reach the maximum number of prints and copies.

so rigth now my printer doesnt work anymore.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That error is typically related to the print cartridge and is only seen by those that refill/reuse cartridges. Some models can be reset using software, but I've not used it nor know if that model can be reset.


----------

